# Looking for expatriates in the UK!



## andrewmitchell8

Hi, my name is Andrew and I am currently undergoing my final year of studies at Strathclyde University, Scotland. I am undertaking research for my dissertation research project which is focused on the experiences and motivations of professional expatriate workers in the UK. The main purpose of this investigation is to explore the drivers, motivations and experiences of workers in the UK with the aim of improving understanding on the overall expatriate experience. I am looking to find participants in the UK who would be comfortable meeting with me and having a wee chat over Zoom. The interview will take around 30 minutes of your time and you are welcome to opt out at any point. Please feel free to get in touch with me or leave a comment below and I can get back to you with more details. I would greatly appreciate some valuable insight on a topic that deeply interests me. Thank you for your time!

<snip>


----------

